# EGGS



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

so i am eating 6 whole eggs for breakfast.

i am worried bout the cholestral levels

i want to know if theres something else i can eat instead.

with the same nutritional value

378 cals

26.2 fat

2.0 carbs

33.2 protein

PLUS I CANT STAND THE TASTE ANYMORE


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Also allergic to nuts and seeds


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

It is good cholesterol and It's healthy for you. Do not worry and eat more eggs


----------



## Scotty2811 (Jan 24, 2009)

Well try in the morning to eat something like weetabix ,don't think their is any nuts or seeds , not sure ... or some oats or something  not sure thats what i have in the mornings now on my diet , weetabix n 100g of oats ... just givin some hinters


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

I was givin a diet plan by eddie ellwood

n he told me to have 100g grams of cornflakes with semi skimmed milk and 6 eggs

oats seem ok but it has lots of carbs


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

100g oats

384cals

6.3 fat

67.0 carbs

wanting something like an exact swap lol


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

6 egg whites, 2 yolks, less cholesterol that way, a bit less taste too but a bit of black pepper and the thing goes down pretty well


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

na i meant completely take the eggs out,


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

kennyscot said:


> 6 egg whites, 2 yolks, less cholesterol that way, a bit less taste too but a bit of black pepper and the thing goes down pretty well


The cholesterol increase you get from eggs is HDL (the good stuff) so dont worry about it. The early studies done didnt differentiate between HDL and LDL levels and were funded by cereal manufacturers, Wonder why they would want people to stop eating eggs???

So, no need to drop the yolks.

Instead of an alternative, try dropping an egg and putting some cheese in there or a slice of bacon cut up and mixed in. The only real alternative would be meat, if your trying to keep the same nutritional values. Some butchers do low carb sausage (dont flame me yet!!) for the slimmers world crowd. Find a good one an he will use good cuts of meat, no bread/rusk. Could be an option.


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Why dont you just cut down the yolks and add some more whites, i usually have 3 yolks and 10 whites and a bit of black pepper for taste.

It dont bother me what it tastes like if it's going to make me grow it goes down, simple as that..

Whole aggs are one of the best sources of protein with a high Biological Value and i always include them in my diet which i have in my last meal of the day..


----------



## brett the heart (May 11, 2008)

i hammer eggs every day i drink raw just the white about a dozen


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Is this post real? You've been given a diet by a bodybuilder that told you to eat 6 eggs and cornflakes with milk???!!!!?????

The only good things about that meal is the eggs and you want to take them out altogether and to top it off you think that oats have too many carbs in?

Man-up!!!!

Shut up, eat your oats, have a protien shake instead of the eggs, then grow some balls, and accept that if you want to improve your physique there are some things that wont be to your palate. Its not the school canteen here, its bodybuilding!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Eggs and cholesterol question again eh? well I guess it has been 24hrs since the last time 

V little evidence that dietary cholesterol has any impact as long as you are fit healthy, non smoker who is not obese. If you have these other more important factors against you then I would have a cholesterol free diet.

The board has a search function, this would have provided the answer for you faster, just so you know.

SD


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Bodybuilders who moan they dont like this they dont like that are not cut out to be bodybuilders, simple as..

Il eat anything if it means im going to grow..

I know a guy over here who was eating Dairy lee dunkers and jelly for dinner and he wandered why he never grew:rolleyes:

Just get the food down you and start growing..


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

musclefox said:


> Bodybuilders who moan they dont like this they dont like that are not cut out to be bodybuilders, simple as..
> 
> Il eat anything if it means im going to grow..
> 
> ...


Totally agree, my meals today consist of rice with dry grilled turkey, no sauce, no spice, just a bit of black pepper, washed down with mineral water and EPA's. Not my first choice, but it is what will help me grow. I guess the question is, "How much do you want it"?


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

This is my diet day in day out.

*4-6 Litres of water everyday.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*

*<o></o>*

*Meal 1; *<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:time Hour="7" Minute="30">*7.30am*</st1:time> 75g of whey in water.<o></o>

80g oats in semi-skimmed,1 banana, 20g of dried fruit.<o></o>

5g Glutamine- 50mcg DHEA. <o></o>

1 g Vit c, 1 Voltarol, 1 Mylti vit, 10ml olive oil.<o></o>

<o> </o>

*Meal 2; *<st1:time Hour="10" Minute="30">*10.30 am*</st1:time> 200g chicken Breast.<o></o>

100g cooked Rice, + veg.<o></o>

10 Aminos - 50 mcg DHEA.<o></o>

<o> </o>

*Meal 3; 13.30. *200g chicken Breast.<o></o>

100g cooked Rice + veg. <o></o>

10 Aminos - 50 mcg DHEA.<o></o>

<o> </o>

*Meal 4; 16.30 *200g chicken Breast, <o></o>

50g cooked rice.<o></o>

Mixed veg<o></o>

*Meal 5; 19.30 * 2-300g of steak, of fish, + veg<o></o>

<o></o>

*Meal 6; 22.30 *400g of eggs whites 3 yolks.<o></o>

10 Aminos - 50 mcg DHEA, 10 ml olive oil<o></o>

1g vit c, 1 voltarol.<o></o>

<o> </o>

*Diet 2. Training days.<o></o>*

*Meal 1; *<st1:time Hour="7" Minute="30">*7.30am*</st1:time> 75g of whey in water,*<o></o>*

80g oats in semi-skimmed,1 banana, 20g of dried fruit.<o></o>

5g Glutamine- 50mcg DHEA, <o></o>

1 g Vit c, 1 Voltarol, 1 Mylti vit.<o></o>

<o> </o>

*Meal 2; *<st1:time Hour="10" Minute="30">*10.30 am*</st1:time> 300g chicken Breast<o></o>

125g cooked Rice, + veg<o></o>

10 Aminos - 50 mcg DHEA, 10ml olive oil<o></o>

<o> </o>

*Meal 3; 13.30. *300g chicken Breast<o></o>

125g cooked Rice, + veg<o></o>

10 Aminos - 50 mcg DHEA<o></o>

<o> </o>

*Meal 4; 15.30. *3x toast + honey<o></o>

50g of whey in water<o></o>

<o> </o>

*Training 17.00 . *75g whey<o></o>

50g carb powder<o></o>

10g glutamine, 5g creatine. <o></o>

<o></o>

*Meal 5; 20.00 *300g chicken Breast, <o></o>

50g cooked rice.<o></o>

Mixed veg<o></o>

<o></o>

* Meal 6; 23.00 *400g of eggs whites 3 yolks.<o></o>

10 Aminos - 50 mcg DHEA, 10 ml olive oil<o></o>

1g vit c, 1 voltarol.<o></o>

I have another hobby which is shooting and i always bring my chicken/rice with me where ever i travel/go.

People ask me do you get fed up eating the same thing, i say it dont bother me because it's making me grow and that is the most important thing to me, i always give it 110% in the gym and out of the gym..


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

musclefox said:


> I have another hobby which is shooting and i always bring my chicken/rice with me where ever i travel/go.
> 
> People ask me do you get fed up eating the same thing, i say it dont bother me because it's making me grow and that is the most important thing to me, i always give it 110% in the gym and out of the gym..


Are you allowed other hobbys other than bodybuilding? You obviously dont take bbing seriously enough mate.......... :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Muslefox - what are the voltarols doing in there? They're a painkiller aren't they??


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Squeeeze said:


> Muslefox - what are the voltarols doing in there? They're a painkiller aren't they??


They are more an anti-inflammatroy than a painkiller, but they are also an NSAID, which does prevent muscle breakdown, which during your workout isnt great, however, some bodybuilders do have some aches and pains (my kees for example play up on heavy leg presses and squats), so the choice is not be able to train and dont take the NSAID, or train, take the NSAID and not get 100% of muscle breakdown, and I know which one most bodybuilders would prefer!

Am I right MuscleFox?


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Lean.... learn something new everyday.


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

I take Voltarol for several reasons;

In 1989 i was involved in a serious motorcycle accident in which i lost me right kneecap and shattered my left one, my legs were 26.5 inches but after 6 weeks in plaster they were 17 inches and i do suffer with knee pain.

In jan 2005 i was involved in another serious car accident in which i lost most of my bottom teeth, shattered my jaw, tore a ligament in my right knee and broke my back! i went down to 11st from 14st 9lb and was out of the gym for 19 months, i was so determined i came back and entered the first timers in leamington spa in september 2008 and qualified for the british in october, i did not place as i was out sized and weighed.

I then entered the 2008 Mr Hercules and won the intermediates under 80kg class which qualified me for the 2009 british.

this is why i take voltarol and no one can tell me im not dedicated enough because i know i am..


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Bloody hell mate, some horrific injuries there. Well done for gettting back into training and competing!! :rockon: :thumbup1:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh well here we go again.

The yolk is good for you, it helps raise HDL by lowering VLDL and is a great source of niacin, a water soluble b vit that helps us get energy from the food we eat, it helps with both DNA repair, and the production of steroid hormones in the adrenal gland, don't chuck your yolks, eat them.


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

After my 2005 RTa my jaw was put back together with titanium plates and my teeth wired and glued back in place and was on a liquid diet for 4-6 weeks, i was just hungry all the time.

This is me in the 2008 Mr Hercules.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Quality mate :thumb:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

mars1960 said:


> Oh well here we go again.
> 
> The yolk is good for you, it helps raise HDL by lowering VLDL and is a great source of niacin, a water soluble b vit that helps us get energy from the food we eat, it helps with both DNA repair, and the production of steroid hormones in the adrenal gland, don't chuck your yolks, eat them.


... and a great source of Choline! eat the whole thing mate as ong as the fat is within your macros and calorie limits for the day.

SD


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

musclefox said:


> This is my diet day in day out.
> 
> *4-6 Litres of water everyday.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
> 
> ...


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

musclefox said:


> This is my diet day in day out.
> 
> *4-6 Litres of water everyday.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
> 
> ...


thats a very good diet

just wondering is 200grm chicken breast a small or medium? daft question i know


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

you have to remember as a bodybuilder you treat food as fuel not taste :thumbup1:


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

I dont go by the breast but what i mean is 200g of chicken breast meat, might be one big breast or one and a half to make the weight..


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

ok chill people, just was asking bout the cholestral level doesnt bother me, if it makes me grow too right il have it, il have 100 a day if itl make me like a body builder lol, it was just my parents are saying that the cholestral is high and bad for you, because they dont understand bodybuilding. thanks for the comments tho


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

ok this is the diet he set me doesnt seem like a lot

but he sed im gonna do it so you will build lean muscle and everytime you hit your weight goal increase it by 300cals

meals are 2.5-3hrs apart

6eggs, 100g cornflakes, semi skimmed milk

2 bananas 2 scoops whey

130g tuna, 100g wholemeal rice, 1 cup mixed veg, 1 bio yoghurt

2 bananas 2 scoops whey

pre workout

50gmaltodextrin, 5g creatine

post workout

50g maltodextrin, 5g creatine

evening meal

1.5 chicken breast, 2 jacket potatoes, 1 cup mixed veg.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

LeanShredded said:


> Is this post real? You've been given a diet by a bodybuilder that told you to eat 6 eggs and cornflakes with milk???!!!!?????
> 
> The only good things about that meal is the eggs and you want to take them out altogether and to top it off you think that oats have too many carbs in?
> 
> ...


On another thread that talks about combining foods to make the BV value higher, it says that milk and eggs are one of the best to mix, and whats wrong with the cornflakes? I remember reading it is better to eat corn in the morning than evening?. Can u you explain pls


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Fewer yolks....duh:rolleyes:

If you don't like the taste then add milk and a few oats and blend, makes a nice shake that doesnt have the texture of jizz.

And the answer is yes.... i do:laugh:


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

To me that looks like around 150+ grams of protein a day, you need whey protein after your workout,

Do some research and learn as much about nutrition as possible, its your best friend in this sport..


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

he worked it out at as 1g protein for every pound i weigh, for 170g

i weigh 175lb at 5ft8.

he said i was having for too much protein for my size and was turning to fat.

i was having over double that amount,

iv started having a scoop of whey with the maltodextrin and creatine


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

dont really want to change anything because it has been specially designed for me by eddie ellwood, and he is the one to listen too, its gotta work lol.


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Musclefox id love your physique are you natural?

whats your stats?


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Musclefox id love your physique are you natural?

whats your stats?


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

The main thing is are you growing on that amount of protein, i find it hard to think so.

I would say your taking enough protein in a day to maintain your body weight, but find it hard to believe you will grow on it.


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

how much wud u suggest,

i no yer i kept asking him if i would grow, n he kept saying yes,

he must know what he is talkin about.

he sed i only need 2700 to maintain

and altogether its about 3500 ish well according to fitday.com


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

coz wen i had the consultation i said i am having about 4000cal a day and i am gaining fat, and i said i want to grow muslce but not fat, n he said, il design you a routine/workout that will get you to your goal in 6months, and he sed il keep increasing the calories/food everytime i grow. but it did seem a lot less than wot i was taking in before.


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Will he put money on it that you will grow, i very much doubt it.

Dont take my word for anything why not put up a new thread asking what others think, theres guys on here more advanced than myself, this way you will get some more info..


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Your probably gaining the fat through to much carbohydrates, cant see you putting much fat on with good quality proteins..


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

yer i suppose,

what height weight are you?

how long u been training?

wot ur routine like?

and do u juice?

il upload a pic in a few days nout impressive


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

with the diet he set all the measurements i put onto fitday.com

this is what it comes out like:

3,644 cals

55.1 fat

573.1 carbs

227.2 protein


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Im 5"6 and weigh in at around 77kg in the pic i posted earlier (comp) at the moment im 88.8kg.

Been training for around 20 years..

Training is mon, wed, fri, ( no more than an hour in the gym)

Juice, whats that! 

Have you gained anything from eddy's plan, how long have you followed his plan..

Off to bed now, time to grow..


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

this will be the 3-4th week.

**** ur not my weight your big and cut?

so u do roids?

wot is ya secret?

i wanna look like u


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

Keza2008 said:


> this will be the 3-4th week.
> 
> **** ur not my weight your big and cut?
> 
> ...


hes consistent with diet and training and rest thats it.


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

heavyweight said:


> On another thread that talks about combining foods to make the BV value higher, it says that milk and eggs are one of the best to mix, and whats wrong with the cornflakes? I remember reading it is better to eat corn in the morning than evening?. Can u you explain pls


I have never, ever, ever met a quality bodybuilder that eats cornflakes and eggs for breakfast, either off season or on-season, except maybe as a treat!

You have mis-read my tone, there is nothing WRONG with eating it, but there is very little RIGHT with it, there are far more superior foods that will lead to greater gains and faster.

I just dont see how anyone would actually specify cornflakes as part of a bbing meal, oats yes, eggs yes, hell even wholemeal pancakes, but anything made by Kellogs? NO!!!!

The only reaosn it would be better to have them in the morning rather than the evening would be due to the insulin spike before bed being greater when you smash a load of carbs induring the evening, but the same goes for any carb rich meal had at night.

As for BV values, yes combining protiens is a good thing to do as it takes aminos from a wider pool, as opposed to just sticking to one type of protien and recieving the same mix of aminos, but, again there are better ways of doing this.

ie.

Protien shake in the morning

Chicken with next meal

Tuna with next meal

Turkey with next meal

etc etc etc

This ensure you take a wider range of aminos, and therefore have a greater resource and balance to pull from.

Make sense?


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

delhibuilder said:


> hes consistent with diet and training and rest thats it.


If only all newbies understood that, that the magic pill is consistency and not d-bol or some wonder tablet from Holland and Barret. :tongue:


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Keza2008 said:


> this will be the 3-4th week.
> 
> **** ur not my weight your big and cut?
> 
> ...


There is nothing about this post that I like.

His secret is consistency, hard work, dedication and knowledge.

A lot of us do wanna look like Muscle Fox, but MuscleFox has been doing this a long time has great genetics, knows his body and obviously trains hard and consistently.

Just stick to having the short time goal of losing some fat, gaining some muscle and getting it right at the start, the gains will come.

Use a little bit of brain here, this is a public forum, asking dumb and personal questions about drug usage that individuals may not want to share with a total stranger and the rest of the viewing public is not a sensible thing to do. Think next time.

You're getting neg'd for this one im afraid.


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

musclefox said:


> After my 2005 RTa my jaw was put back together with titanium plates and my teeth wired and glued back in place and was on a liquid diet for 4-6 weeks, i was just hungry all the time.
> 
> This is me in the 2008 Mr Hercules.


Great physic mate and well done for getting back after all them injurys, I have arthiritis in my ankle and have back problems but you have to keep going otherwise life just kicks you in the teeth!! :beer:


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

By Keza2008



> this will be the 3-4th week.
> 
> **** ur not my weight your big and cut?
> 
> ...


To start off with you are now pi$$ing me off asking about roids all the time, do you really think they turn you into some superhuman because they dont.

In the pic in my sig im 77kg believe it or not,

I have been bodybuilding since i was 19 and im 40 this year, in the last 20 years of training ive had so many set backs from a motorcycle rta, car rta, severed tendons in my right fingers, a hernia operation plus other injuries which has kept me out of the gym.

In 1989 after my motorcycle accident i was back in the gym a month after, training my upper body and in this time i had to walk over 2 miles to catch a bus to the local sports centre, i did not have a car and my parents had no car either and i was living on a small holding in the middle of nowwhere, i was so determined to get back into something i loved..

I dont go out drinking with my mates and dont touch alcohol anyway, id rather spend the money on food.

I started off in the gym at 18-19 and was only around 52kg, i dont have great genetics my parents are both small, and im a Ectomorph body type, which means it takes a hell of a lot of hard effort to put weight/ size on.

My secret is time, i have spent so much time working out what works best for me in terms of diet, training and sleep.

I read as much as i can about nutrition as this is the main key in this sport.

My suggestion to you is sort your diet out, dont even bother training if its not sorted properly, get your training sorted, aim for small realistic goals.

Only you can achieve what you want no wonder drug will do if for you, start realising what this sport revols as it's not for pussies..


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Only just spotted this post. Massive respect for everything you've overcome and well done on the show. Like you said, most people haven't got the dedication and like most of society they want instant glory. Bodybuilding is a lifestyle, not a pill.

Anyway, hows the show prep going for this year?


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi thanks for the kind words, and yes Bodybuilding is a lifestyle and i chose it cause i love it..

It's never been easy for me and that goes for everyone else who is serious about it to.

Hard work pays off.

As for this year im training and eating hard at the moment, weight at the moment is around the 91kg and bodyfat is around 10%.

Hopefully this year il be in shape 3-4 weeks out, i would like to get that little bit drier and more ripped on the day..

Only time will tell..

Atb,

Dave..


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

I would say 6 whole eggs at any time will be to much fat in one serving

do 2 whole eggs and 4 egg whites.

all the best mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am going to move this post into the correct section rather than delete it as it shows how stupid some people are thinking steroids build the man......

Zak cornflakes are not that bad mate and given the individual i don't see anything wrong with it especially at breakfast....hell i eat bite size weetabix and cheerios 

musclefox quality physique mate.....


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Pscarb...


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

musclefox said:


> Bodybuilders who moan they dont like this they dont like that are not cut out to be bodybuilders, simple as..
> 
> Il eat anything if it means im going to grow..
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

